# Lian-Li Tyr PC-X2000 HTPC/Gaming Chassis



## Darksaber (Jul 15, 2008)

Lian-Li is pulling out all the stops with the new Tyr case series. On our testbench is the X2000, which is not only the tallest case we have ever tested, but is packed with SATA backplates for six hard drives, three 140 mm fans and a long list of other features, too numerous to mention.

*Show full review*


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 23, 2008)

That is such a beautiful case, shame about the outrageous price tag though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree,its very nice.That will cost a fortune in blighty though


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 23, 2008)

Very true...as is the case everywhere...

A Lambo is muchhhhh nicer and bigger than a Mini...costs what? 25x more? 

the Lian-Li case is muccccchhh nicer and bigger than that "other" case...costs what? 3-4x more? 

so at least the multi is lower ^^

cheers
DS


----------



## btarunr (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG 9.9!   Looking at the height of this case I guess it's apt for them to place the connectors/buttons on top, since I as a user would place the unit on the floor, not a table/desk. With such height, the optical drive and the buttons/connectors on top would be very accessible.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> OMG 9.9!   Looking at the height of this case I guess it's apt for them to place the connectors/buttons on top, since I as a user would place the unit on the floor, not a table/desk. With such height, the optical drive and the buttons/connectors on top would be very accessible.



The problem is, that the case is so tall, if it is placed under a desk, it would come so close to the bottom of the desk that it would make using connectors/buttons nearly impossible.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

Dang, I'd love to grab that case up!! But, it is one BIG case!

Can you sell it to me Dark!?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The problem is, that the case is so tall, if it is placed under a desk, it would come so close to the bottom of the desk that it would make using connectors/buttons nearly impossible.



Not under a desk, beside it. A lot of Tt Armor/Xaser owners I know put their boxes on the floor, and with a single-user desk, the case can squat on the floor next to it and still be accessible.

@CS: It's going back.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2008)

I want to shed a tear... lol.. Well for that price, I hope so!  But, if the price was right, I'd grab one.


----------



## Black Hades (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow... great case.

My CM Stacker T01 is huge and it's still 10cm shorter than this one.

I dont think I've seen a more beautiful case than this one. If it only had a few things adjusted I'd definately give it a 10 for ultimate versatility:
- if the hdd modules could host 4 hdd each;
- if the usb/connectors/buttons would be placed & masked better;
- and if it had wheels;

Edit: Also I am curious, how much does it weight? is the inner frame made out of SECC steel?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I agree,its very nice.That will cost a fortune in blighty though



It's going to be over £200 that's for sure. :shadedshu


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 24, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Not under a desk, beside it. A lot of Tt Armor/Xaser owners I know put their boxes on the floor, and with a single-user desk, the case can squat on the floor next to it and still be accessible.
> 
> @CS: It's going back.




I'm sure there are a lot of people, like me, that don't have the option of setting it beside the desk, if it is going on the floor in my computer room, it is going under the desk.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 24, 2008)

Aside from the price, it should be a perfect 10. Thats more than enough for me, but I dont think Id count it as a HTPC case.


----------



## mrZoSo (Jul 26, 2008)

Personaly, I like the location of the I/O panel and power/reset button. I would actually have this case sitting on an 6" to 8" riser so that the optical drive clears the top of my desk.
The only thing I would've like to seen would have been a hinged door for the HDD bay, this way you wouldn't have to remove the whole side panel to hot swap.
I'm still trying to decide on this case or the PC-X500, but I'm really starting to lean towards this one.

BTW what is the measurment from the top of the case to the bottom of the FDD slot?


----------

